# Ideal travel destinations



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Dear Dreamers,

Let's say that you only have one month left to live and let's assume that money and health is not an issue right now but you can visit only 3 countries. What places would you like to see and why? 


All in Twilight


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't wanna travel, can i stay home and read some books? 

Middle Earth would be wonderful though


----------



## Mausi (Apr 25, 2012)

Only three countries? But I have a month? Well, I would really want to just backpack all over Europe, but if I could only go to three countries... well, maybe I would throw some different continents in there too so...

1.* Australia*
2. *Japan* (or China! I can't decide... two very different places... well, if I am about to die, it sounds like Japan is more peaceful... so Japan)
3. *France* (this was a tough one to decide, but Paris is so tragically romantic that it seems like a good place to go before one dies


----------



## cascadiarocks (Jul 7, 2012)

As long as I can bring a camera hahaha! But dude that is hard. There are still some classic places I wanna see in USA like grand canyon, all of the beautiful desert scenery in the southwest, Louisiana, drive route 66... complete the wonderland trail around Mt Rainier...
@Mausi I totally agree with backpacking!

Australia, somwhere in south america, somewhere in africa lol


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish I could go to Paris in the 1920s, with all the surrealist art and literature, and Paris especially for a hopeless romantic like myself, I enjoy the tasteful and original fashion, all the finest restaurants are arguably in France, and of course I would love to see the Eiffel Tower . 
second would be Vatican City Rome to see the Sistine chapel look up at the ceiling, see the bizarrely dressed police, I would go to all the museums and sites.
lastly I would go to Australia just because it would be an exotic and a completely different environment, it just seems like it would be quite an adventure, plus I have to go surfing at least once before I die


----------



## infpetey (Dec 25, 2012)

The Serengeti plains of Tanzania. Cuz it's where I was born and it's beautifully untouched.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd just go back to the Philippines where I'm from for about two weeks then make a three-day stop over at Hawaii (visit more relatives and because it's cool) and then back home. A month isn't really that long. I'd like to spend it with family. 

So: Philippines, USA and Canada

But if I were picking just for fun... Japan, Spain and Brazil


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

India and Bali (not a proper country but oh well) to soak up some sunny and spiritual vibes, and then back to one of those wild sandy beaches in New Zealand where I spent a good deal of my childhood :kitteh:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> I'd just go back to the Philippines where I'm from for about two weeks then make a three-day stop over at Hawaii (visit more relatives and because it's cool) and then back home. A month isn't really that long. I'd like to spend it with family.
> 
> So: Philippines, USA and Canada
> 
> But if I were picking just for fun... Japan, Spain and Brazil


Nice...I have lived in the Philippines for a while and I truly enjoyed my stay there. Such a beautiful country.


----------



## lexieh (Dec 28, 2012)

Turks and Caicos, Australia, Mexico

I would pick these places because if I was dying, I wouldn't have time to be in cold, depressing, rainy places. These places are sunny, warm, and beautiful


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ocky said:


> I honestly wouldn't wanna travel, can i stay home and read some books?
> 
> Middle Earth would be wonderful though


Sure, I will ask I. Kant to join you, I am sure you have plenty to talk about


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Sure, I will ask I. Kant to join you, I am sure you have plenty to talk about


Intriguing...you would make an excellent seducer


----------



## Leni (Feb 14, 2010)

not Paris!everyone loves Paris but i don't *special*
i wouldn't mind going to London again or Egypt..


----------



## honeychanbunny (Dec 3, 2012)

@_Mausi_ Oh my gosh~!!! >.< I wanna go to all those places too~ except I live in Australia~!! ^_^
Come visit~ and have some kangaroo~!!! it's delicious~!! yummmm~!!!
I'm so hungry now~!! >~< oops...
Oh~ for the othe country maybe South Korea~!


----------



## au contraire (May 5, 2012)

Chile, New Guinea, India.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

au contraire said:


> Chile, New Guinea, India.


Why those three?


----------



## au contraire (May 5, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Why those three?


Because I couldn't pick 6. 

Chile because I have always wanted to go to Chile, especially when the days are short here and long there. Because of the diversity of landscapes and climate, from Patagonia to the Atacama Desert, from rugged coast to huge mountains. 

India because it's about as different from what I'm used to as you can get. It would be a major reality shock. The culture
and history is fascinating. 

New Guinea because my father used to tell stories about when he was there. Because of the bower birds, and incredible insect life.


----------



## Ajatar (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd probably go to Ireland. Travelling around the country. Went there on a a school trip a few years ago and I fell utterly in love with everything I saw. It is such a beautiful country, and even in the middle of the city, it wasn't stressful to be there. 
The last week I'd spend at home with my family


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ajatar said:


> I'd probably go to Ireland. Travelling around the country. Went there on a a school trip a few years ago and I fell utterly in love with everything I saw. It is such a beautiful country, and even in the middle of the city, it wasn't stressful to be there.
> The last week I'd spend at home with my family


Ireland...nice! I think Ireland is around 25% more mystical than Scotland. Ireland is like living in an Enya song


----------



## Ajatar (Jan 7, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Ireland...nice! I think Ireland is around 25% more mystical than Scotland. Ireland is like living in an Enya song


I know!  Except 'May it be', that one belongs to New Zealand.... 
By the way; I wouldn't mind travelling around Ireland on a horse! That would have been even more awesome. But I'd probably need more than a month to live to see it all though:/


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ajatar said:


> I know!  Except 'May it be', that one belongs to New Zealand....
> By the way; I wouldn't mind travelling around Ireland on a horse! That would have been even more awesome. But I'd probably need more than a month to live to see it all though:/


Wow, that sounds nice! I love horsies! Imma gonna join you on this one.


----------



## Ajatar (Jan 7, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Wow, that sounds nice! I love horsies! Imma gonna join you on this one.


Yay, a travel buddy!


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Italy, Spain, and New Zealand.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Italy
Japan
New Zealand


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

@Rinori and @Iustinus

It seems you have something to talk about...

Italy and Japan are awesome. I can highly recommend Florence and Siena. Rome is an utter disappointment compared to those two.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I have always loved the Japanese culture and would love to see the beauty of that country. Also New Zealand seem sooooooo awesome just give me a shield, sword and horse and it high ho Epona (and a blue Zelda tunic). I have always wanted to go to Italy while listening to cool music that sets the right mood like Stereo Love - that song just makes me feel like its perfect to listen to in Italy.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> @_Rinori_ and @_Iustinus_
> 
> It seems you have something to talk about...
> 
> Italy and Japan are awesome. I can highly recommend Florence and Siena. Rome is an utter disappointment compared to those two.


I would imagine Rome is overrated. Most of the "touristy" cities are. I remember Paris being full of litter and graffiti - not the same Paris we see in the movies!

I've heard Florence has a terrible pollution problem; is that true?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Iustinus said:


> I would imagine Rome is overrated. Most of the "touristy" cities are. I remember Paris being full of litter and graffiti - not the same Paris we see in the movies!
> 
> I've heard Florence has a terrible pollution problem; is that true?


Pollution? No, not that I know off. I mean, it depends on what you're used to. But just don't go there in summer. Full of tourists. March and October is just perfect. It's comfortably warm (68-70 degrees) and it's not that crowded. The city itself is as authentic as you can get. Modern architecture is not allowed so it feels like you have walked into a time machine. Just watch out for the many Vespas.
From Florence you can take a train to Rome and visit the Vatican. I mean, if you're there already, why not go there and check it out

I love Paris actually although I haven't been there for quite a few years. The center is actually well preserved. I know it's terrible in the suburbs though but that's just a Big City thing. From Athens and Amsterdam to Hong Kong and Manila.


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

anywhere but here.

ZEE WORLD! so hard to choose, I haven't been to many places.

Spain!

London?

Japan ..

 hmm


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

Somewhere in the sahara desert. Probably Mali. Because it's a desert. It's huge. I'm also a fan of the berber... I'd love to take tea with those nice apatrid people.
Japan. I'd visit the shrines, for meditation. Also: Tokyo. It's a CITY. It's people. People. People. Noise. And Noise and Noise enough to fill me up for the rest of my life.
Then I'd go to Iceland. Rekjavik first. Pay a visit to the good Jon Gnarr. Then I'd walk east till I die. Because it's beautiful. And I'm a child of the cold. I need to die in the snow.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

China, Italy, Peru


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Dear Dreamers,
> 
> Let's say that you only have one month left to live and let's assume that money and health is not an issue right now but you can visit only 3 countries. What places would you like to see and why?
> 
> ...


India, France, and Italy. I think I dunno.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

Instead of france, I'd say Thailand.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

But to be honest, in the space of three months (and without worrying about expenses) I'd travel to as many places as I can. Around the world in three months baby!


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Dear Dreamers,
> 
> Let's say that you only have one month left to live and let's assume that money and health is not an issue right now but you can visit only 3 countries. What places would you like to see and why?
> 
> ...


Himalayas dude.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

rainbowarriorz said:


> Instead of france, I'd say Thailand.


Yeah Thailand's better than France, & Cambodia is better than Thailand, but India is better than Cambodia. What's better than magnificent India in all it's wild chaos? The Himalayas man, Tibet & Nepal!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

The world.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

Oak said:


> Yeah Thailand's better than France, & Cambodia is better than Thailand, but India is better than Cambodia. What's better than magnificent India in all it's wild chaos? The Himalayas man, Tibet & Nepal!


Have you been to any of these place?


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

rainbowarriorz said:


> Have you been to any of these place?


Yeah I have travelled all over Thailand. The diving is especially good. I would recommend Phi Phi Island, it's a paradise man. Pristine blue waters, white sands, karst mountains rising from the sea, jungles, palm trees, a little Thai village & a labyrinth of markets, there's even a flourescnt party scene that never sleeps, if you're into that kind of thing, firedancers & psychedelic lights on the beaches every night, not to mention amazing food. I drank my rum from coconuts whilst I was there. That's where they filmed _The Beach_ starring Leonardo Di Caprio. 

I preferred chilled-out Cambodia to wild Thailand. To me Cambodia is the definition of exotic. It's the lost gem of our world. Siem Reap is the place to be, around 2o minutes drive from the ruins of the lost Khmer kingdom. Something like 2000 ruins, temples & tombs scattered in the jungle. This is bucket list material man. From the charactered red dust streets of the dusty Cambodian city, to the rolling plains & rice fields, Cambodia is a must. It's such a calm & child out place. I could stay there for years. 

I'm flying out to Nepal on the first day of October to trek the Himalayas on foot. I'll be in India come November. They celebrate Diwali, festival of lights, on the 3rd of November this year where the Indian night is lit up by a billion lights all across the country. If you're interested in travelling India but want to avoid the madness of the cities, try the kingdom of Rajasthan, especially the cities of Jaisalmer(Golden City), Udaipur(City of Dreams) & Jodhpur(Blue City).


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd want to see China,
Japan,
Namibia,
Cambodia,
Iran and then just sit here on the coastline with my beloved family,
In this beautiful country of mine


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

Oak said:


> Yeah I have travelled all over Thailand. The diving is especially good. I would recommend Phi Phi Island, it's a paradise man. Pristine blue waters, white sands, karst mountains rising from the sea, jungles, palm trees, a little Thai village & a labyrinth of markets, there's even a flourescnt party scene that never sleeps, if you're into that kind of thing, firedancers & psychedelic lights on the beaches every night, not to mention amazing food. I drank my rum from coconuts whilst I was there. That's where they filmed _The Beach_ starring Leonardo Di Caprio.
> 
> I preferred chilled-out Cambodia to wild Thailand. To me Cambodia is the definition of exotic. It's the lost gem of our world. Siem Reap is the place to be, around 2o minutes drive from the ruins of the lost Khmer kingdom. Something like 2000 ruins, temples & tombs scattered in the jungle. This is bucket list material man. From the charactered red dust streets of the dusty Cambodian city, to the rolling plains & rice fields, Cambodia is a must. It's such a calm & child out place. I could stay there for years.
> 
> I'm flying out to Nepal on the first day of October to trek the Himalayas on foot. I'll be in India come November. They celebrate Diwali, festival of lights, on the 3rd of November this year where the Indian night is lit up by a billion lights all across the country. If you're interested in travelling India but want to avoid the madness of the cities, try the kingdom of Rajasthan, especially the cities of Jaisalmer(Golden City), Udaipur(City of Dreams) & Jodhpur(Blue City).


Wow. Those places sound amazing, it must have been the best experience. I'm definitely putting that island on my bucket list! Rum from a coconut sounds exactly like my kind of heaven.. You must travel a lot, is it difficult? My goal in life has always been to travel but as I get older it seems less and less likely to happen, but I suppose it's more pessimism than realism. Good luck on your trek around the Himalayas though, damn. Also, I'm feeling the studio ghibli gif. 10/10.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

rainbowarriorz said:


> Wow. Those places sound amazing, it must have been the best experience. I'm definitely putting that island on my bucket list! Rum from a coconut sounds exactly like my kind of heaven.. You must travel a lot, is it difficult? My goal in life has always been to travel but as I get older it seems less and less likely to happen, but I suppose it's more pessimism than realism. Good luck on your trek around the Himalayas though, damn. Also, I'm feeling the studio ghibli gif. 10/10.


I think it would surprise most people how easy travelling is. My trip to Nepal & India scrapes in at around 3500, which is around two months of hard work & saving. There's many places you can travel on less than a 1000 dollars per month. Thailand is a great first, because it is safe, friendly, cheap & beautiful. You'll meet allot of travellers there aswell so going solo is the more social option, ironically. Ofcoarse you don't have to go for an entire 3 months, you may wish to do 3 weeks just to get your feet wet & prepare for your bigger travels.

I have met many Geogypies & Worldnomads who make as much as most uni graduates travelling the globe as a living. If you want to get into the lifestyle of travelling it's a good idea to pick up skills that can help you out. I work as a bartender & barista, skills that are in demand all around the world, which means I could be working in a Pub in Scotland or on the Caribbean Islands & earn more than enough to get by comfortably, if not more comfortably than I would if I were at home. 

The key is attitude, which is built. The truth is most travel virgins are terrified on their first trip, many will cry & have panic attacks, but usually around the third day you'll be having so much fun you'll never want to do anything else.

Is it difficult? Yes & no. For some it is difficult to break the habit of having to step into a different culture, a whole new world. The adjustment, for some, can be overwhelming. We as first worlders have grown accustomed to our little comfort bubbles, it will be popped when you realise that you are infact a minority & that the world is allot different than you have been led to believe. 

In terms of is it safe? Depends on where you go & how you behave. If you are modest, friendly, & look confident you'll be safe. It's the arrogant tourists & disrespectful party animals that get in trouble usually. Also realise that people in the real world don't sue you if you touch them, in Thailand I had my ass grabbed by prostitutes, was dragged into markets, people touched hair, tugged my shirt, asked me to marry them, offered me beer, etc. Just remember that their intentions are good, people in third world countries have to fight to survive, they don't have the westerner's sense of distance. They are warm cultures cantered around family, hospitality & culture. 

Western culture is very paranoid, so yes it can be difficult to accept their open way of life. Mind you every country is different & in some places poverty does push people to desperation. Different rules apply in diffident places.

That being said, travel is a life-changing experience. For instance, I'll be doing the 300 mile long Annapurna trek in the Himalayas in October. This trek is frequented by many travellers because of it's breathtaking beauty. The trail runs through majestic Himalayas, pristine valleys, cosy mountain villages, rhododendron forests, mythical views & mystical temples. There are little villages & small towns about every two hours along the trek. The trek is around 3 weeks long. You can hire a guide &/or porter if wish, but there's really no need since many travellers do the trek independently. I'll be staying in teahouses along the way with clean & comfortable accommodation around 3-5 dollars per night, meals are around 10-15 dollars a day. If you drink an extra 5 dollars per day for beer & weed is cheap & very good in the mountains if that's your kind of thing. So for 15-25 dollars a day, reasonable level of fitness & a love of beauty you can spend 3 weeks in paradise for around $400-500. The permit & park fee are a total of 35 dollars all up. All you need to bring is a good book(just one, since you'll be trading books with trekkers along your way), three changes of clothes, a jacket(for the nights can be chilly), common sense & a good pair of walking shoes. 

Personal advice, don't stay in hotels, find a nice clean hostel(check TripAdvisor) because that's where you'll make the most friends & be saving yourself allot of money. Just remember if people can get by in third-world countries earning less than 500 a month, then so can you, although seeing as you'll be sightseeing & staying in pricier accommodation I would recommend $9oo-2ooo for every month you're staying. Most of all never book tour groups(except for safaris, go on safaris, they are fine), they take away from the experience & will burn unnecessary holes in your pockets when you could be seeing the same thing for a tenth of the price.

Also if you're doing first world countries your budget will have to be a little bigger. Western Europe & Australia are obvious exceptions to the 1ooo-a-month rule.


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

You really know your shit. That's actually really helpful, thank you. I have another two years of college to get through, but in the meantime I might just plan an all year round trip. What you said about gaining skills is actually something that hasn't crossed my mind, which is wicked as I now have time to learn something valuable and new. Do you often travel alone? I've always thought company would be better but it does make sense to, as it gives more of a incentive to be outgoing and meet people. I hate the idea of people groping me, especially as I'm a girl I just can't stand it, but if its well meaning I suppose I'd be less inclined to lose my shit on people..


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

rainbowarriorz said:


> You really know your shit. That's actually really helpful, thank you. I have another two years of college to get through, but in the meantime I might just plan an all year round trip. What you said about gaining skills is actually something that hasn't crossed my mind, which is wicked as I now have time to learn something valuable and new. Do you often travel alone? I've always thought company would be better but it does make sense to, as it gives more of a incentive to be outgoing and meet people. I hate the idea of people groping me, especially as I'm a girl I just can't stand it, but if its well meaning I suppose I'd be less inclined to lose my shit on people..


The key to knowing your shit is to admit that you know nothing & let the world teach you. The world is unpredictable, people with set ideas are often the ones who get in trouble. Apparently I've seen nothing yet. India is said to be the mythical life-changer. It is a must for every traveller eventually, kind of like a rite of passage. 

You are actually in a very fortunate position. If you get a part time job in line of work, such as hospitality(waitress, bartender, barista, hotels), you'll not only have two years experience which is going to look really good on your CV but you'll also be able to save enough for your first trip. On top of that you'll be able to work anywhere around the world with that kind of work, another good one is teaching, sports &/or leadership. The best preparation you can do for travel is to put yourself out there where you can learn to interact with people from all walks of life. That's the reason I chose hospitality, because it is constant exposure to high volumes of unpredictable human beings. You'll be ready in no time.

Travelling alone is my favourite way to travel, I meet allot more people that way & often I will join up with other people around the world on excursions to x destination. Travelling alone gives you allot more freedom, but sometimes it is nice having a friend to share a journey with. Both have their ups & downs. If you are the kind of person who likes security, support & dependency, or maybe you just like having someone familiar around then travelling with a friend is the better option, but travel will at times test you & your friend which can lead to conflict & . Travelling solo in the other hand is for the more independent person. 

Groping can be a real problem, it's bound to happen at least once if you travel allot. The intentions aren't necessarily sinister, they can be playful. I was groped many times by playful prostitutes & even a ladyboy. The best way to avoid getting groped is to dress respectfully & emphasize your distance, develop an iron fist towards people who are too oncoming. Allot of women are too nice or scared to say no, which is going to encourage this kind of behaviour. Besides if you party allot getting groped by locals is the least of your worries. Tourists are the main concern. Some countries are worse than others, but as long as you are firm, confident & modest, never forgetting your common sense you should be fine. Some countries are worse & some countries you won't even have to worry about it.

Love the signature. I see we have another CocoRosie fan. Wooo Hoo!


----------



## rainbowarriorz (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahaha CocoRosie are the best there is no denying it! Ive mentioned it before but your princess monoke signature is just fab, but that forest god creeped the shit out of me. especially in that scene when he was dying... but i digress.
I agree it's very important to stay open minded and clear for new experiences. I don't understand people who don't feel at least the longing to travel and see the world for what it truly is...I guess I wouldn't know what I'm talking about but adventure and exploration should be a key to the human existence, surely...haha I'm online-babbling. But yeah I've been inclined to apply to jobs in waitressing or bar tending, but they don't go for the underage and inexperienced...which is a shame because I think I'd be really good at kicking rowdy punters out of a pub. I guess I tend to be more independent and just do my own thing - but if I were to travel alone there'd be a good chance I wouldn't return haha. I suppose India would be nice, I get why people go there for the sights and spiritual reasons,but I have a feeling it's been overrated. Idk, I guess I'll see when I get there. My main aim in life for the last three years has been to ride an elephant before I die. It's kinda stupid but I always thought if I can accomplish that then I must be doing something right... Plus they're my favourite animal, if I had a protonus it'd be a massive elephant... Anyhooo all your advice has been really helpful. You'd make a really good travel guide haha.


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

Any place that is filled with nature and sit in it. If I'm going to die, I rather die with Mother Nature carrying me than some tube down my nose. Blarg -.-


----------

